# Identification red/black/blue frog



## SA_Ka_20 (Apr 10, 2010)

A friend of mine took this photo, any idea what specie it is ?


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Looks like it may be Ameerega bilinguis. Definitely a beautiful frog.


----------



## SA_Ka_20 (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you, it does look like it indeed. And sure a damn pretty frog ! ^^


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

It's parvula, bilinguis has yellow on the sides

Eric


----------



## SA_Ka_20 (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't come here often but damn I love that forum ! ^^ Thank you guys.


----------

